# Roll call for Taste of Grand Rapids!



## bbq bubba

Bud n Tonto are feverishly preparing for this wekend, as i am packing myself. Thought i'd run a last check on who still plans on attending and or coming to visit.We have a menu of vittles to go along with the meat we'll have from the comp., Just looking for a head count!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





BTW, I would suggest your cooler, liquid refreshments, and chairs, last turn in is at 1:00, party should start about 1:01
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Look forward to meeting my Michigan SMF family!!!


----------



## pigcicles

Not attending Bubba, but wish the Smokin Scotsmen BBQ team the best. Go show em how it's done gang!

Keep Smokin


----------



## crewdawg52

Bubba, I'll be there.  May drive up the night before and get a hotel room, or just drive up sat morning and stay until sun morning.  Haven't decided yet.  Either way, I'm not gonna miss this!

Geoff


----------



## gypsyseagod

too far away here & already have a road trip planned but y'all go smoke 'em. best wishes & good luck.


----------



## cheech

Oh Oh pick me!!!
I will be there most likely Friday to check the place out and Saturday just because


----------



## bbq bubba

Glad to hear, look forward to finally meeting ya Cheech!


----------



## cajunsmoker

I'll be there in spirit and best of luck to you guys


----------



## crewdawg52

The better half (Laura) has determined she must meet these individuals that I spend so much time with on this site (but never have met) at the GRR BBQ comp.  Did my schedule to be off for this weekend.  Can't wait!


----------



## wylieq

I'll be there. do ya think ya'll could save me some food this time


----------



## hawgheaven

I'll be there in spirit... good luck you guys, looking forward to hearing the results!


----------



## jts70

Sorry to inform that due to circumstances out of me control, I will not be able to attend. Our family has a pretty big party every July, those who were going to help this year and have things organized have not, so I am now a one man show again. I was really looking forward to the face to face , but again I am stuck doing other things. 

I wish you all the best of luck and REALLY wish  I could attend!!


----------



## tonto1117

Thank you all very much for the well wishes....getting close now and the butterflies are churning!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad to hear that you can make it Cheech and Crewdawg, come hungry on Sat afternoon, there will be tons of food
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Jts70, sorry to hear you can't make it, maybe we can meet up at the Silver Lake BBQ contest in September. Here is the link if your interested.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.slsdbbq.com/


----------



## jts70

Thanks Theresa ! I will make note that! I wish you guys the best of luck! 

I was really looking forwarded to meeting all of you, hopefully Sept wil have better results.


Jeff


----------



## crewdawg52

Ya know......Laura (the better half) has always wanted to go to that area of the state...........Nice time of the year too!....


----------



## peculiarmike

Tonto & Bud,best of luck! Like I said, I know you will do good. I sure would like to cruise up that way, maybe later........................
Bud - Smoke 'em 'til who laid the chunk! And that wet mule thing!


----------



## pigcicles

WylieQ I hear Bud has a new tradition of Ribs N Salad... so maybe a few ribs will go your way!

Bud and tonto... lets weight that table down and Best O Luck to ya... You're gonna do great!


----------



## bbq bubba

If there's one thing i can guarantee..........no salad ribs this weekend, I'll be holding onto the table


----------



## ultramag

Boy, you done cursed yourself for sure now Bubba. You better get the compressor ready.


----------



## tonto1117

Too Funny!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I'll make sure Bud checks in tonight berore his trip
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Meanwhile..........(repeating over and over in my head) I will not tie Wylie's leash to the table leg........I will not tie Wylie's leash to the table leg.............I will not tie Wylie's leash to the table leg.......


----------



## deejaydebi

Good Luck you guys! Not that you'll need luck you've got the best of the best behind you!

No butterflies Theresa they don't smoke well - to thin I think.







 Go Get em!


----------



## brennan

Just grind em up with some fat back and make a fatty


----------



## squeezy

Hope you guys all do well ... wish I could be there myself!

Go get 'em!


----------



## mrgrumpy

Just stay relaxed, not much different than the get together other than the timed turn-ins.... 

Do what you normally do.... do NOT change anything at the comp.  And the main thing, go and have fun.  You will make us all proud.....

Hope to see ya on the circuit one day.  Don't forget Norfolk next year.... 

Bill


----------



## bud's bbq

Look forward to seeing you all at the Grand Rapids Taste.

For those of you who enjoy rib salad, please see my newest thread:  "BBQ Salad".

bud


----------



## crewdawg52

Since ya are the Smokin Scottsmen, will ya play bagpipe music so I can finda saturday morning?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ya'll take care and have a great rest of the week.  C Yas and everyone else Saturday!


----------



## cheech

I would like to meet as many of you as I can, am I to assume that most of you will be around at 1:00 on Saturday?


----------



## crewdawg52

Laura and I are planning to be there around 1130 - 1145.  Think the hard part will be trying to find ya'll, unless there is a big flag or "music" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  being played.

Let me know if I need to bring anything besides the chairs and something cool to drink.....


----------



## cheech

not sure about the rest of you but i will have my SMF hat on


----------



## bbq bubba

From what i see, it's just you and Crewdawg from the SMF, look forward to seeing you guys, we have a banner being flown, and will be on the tennis court in a big R.V. (color theresa?) see you guys saturday!!


----------



## pigcicles

Just look for the big RV that is stuck up on the jacks... I know go back to my room 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ... I won't mention anything about the other thing that's already been mentioned. Don't wanna jinx em.

Good luck and Keep Smokin


----------



## bbq bubba

O.K. Pigcicles, you guys have hijacked every other thread this week, now you wanna piece of mine???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Stop pickin on poor Bud, i need him to get his smokin cap on straight!


----------



## pigcicles

Aww heck Bubba, it was all for fun, it's winding down anyway. But if you're upset for Bud I'll leave him alone now... Relax man and take what ya'll got and you'll do GREAT.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry for the hijack buster


----------



## bbq bubba

Just funnin ya buddy, thanks for the good words, i feel we will do well


----------



## bull

I hope to be there to meet some of you folks.  
I will come Saturday and be wearing a BbqBrethren t-shirt.

Good Luck to everyone who is competeing this weekend.


Bull


----------



## tonto1117

I'll be there at about 1:01pm on Saturday
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















 Only kidding Bubba, don't have a canary
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . 
For anyone who is stopping by.....look for us on the tennis courts with the motorhome(white with bronze and brown stripes)Are banners will be a flying!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Look foward to meeting ya'll.








Not to worry PC, he can take a* Whole* lot more, after all he lives with me!!!


----------



## hawgheaven

Man, you guys are gonna have a great time and I know you'll kick some serious *BUTT!* 

I wish I lived closer to all this fun!


----------



## bbq bubba

Allright, packed up at lunch, heading for Grand rapids about 5, looks like we'll be seeing Watery eyes, Crewdawg and Cheech
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Look forward to meeting everyone on Saturday, wish us luck, i'll be taking lots of pics to post on Sunday!


----------



## jts70

Good luck!! Kick a$$ and don't bother taking names.


----------



## hawgheaven

I'll be firing up the smoker Saturday morn in honor of you guys... good luck!!


----------



## squeezy

Take the 'gold' guys


----------



## bud's bbq

We are geeking to get this thing accomplished.  WylieQ is still at a level where he says he will carry the SMF mascot banner!!

Look forward to seeing some of you this weekend!


----------



## msmith

Bud you and theresa and wiley go kick some ass, were all gonna be there with ya if only in mind.


----------



## ultramag

This is good to know Theresa. We have a lot more for him. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good luck to the Smokin Scotsmen. Hope ya'll kick some butt. Be sure and start a new thread w/ results and pics from the event. I will do my best not to hijack it.


----------



## crewdawg52

Okay, gotta do this.  Please don't groan...   just read the post...

Me personally, I'd rather eat some "serious butt" than kick it!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Laura and the Dawg will be there (depending on when the little mrs gets ready)  around 1130 - 1200.  CANT WAIT!


----------



## hawgheaven

*GROAN!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## cheech

Just got back from the Taste of Grand Rapids and it is officially underway.

You can sense the excitement in the air or is that the smoke in the air... well either way there is a lot going on.

BBQ Bubba told me that there were 44 contestants. There are more BBQs in one place than I have ever seen before.

Had to take off early my youngest son was with me and he does not have the same passion for BBQ that I do.

I will have pictures after I get back tomorrow.


----------



## hawgheaven

Looking forward to the "Almost Live Coverage" Cheech... thanks for the efforts!


----------



## johnd49455

I don't like the big city so I won't be there I'll be here in Shelby doin my own Q.

September 14 & 15 we have KCBS coming to Silver Lake (Mears) for a competition. I will be in the backyard competition.

John D.


----------



## cheech

Bad news :(

I am looking out my window and it is raining. 

According to the weather map it should be short lived but that makes it difficult for those at the Taste of Grand Rapids.


----------



## crewdawg52

Getting ready myself for the drive.  Sad to hear its raining, but on  a positive note, that means it will rain here in about 4 hrs!


----------



## johnd49455

I am not headed to GR. I am doing my own Q.

I have a good link to check radar http://www.weather.gov 

type in your zip code or the zip code of where you want the know the weather. Click on the radar picture & it links you to live radar pictures or you can loop it so see where the rain is headed.


----------



## teacup13

i will be there with you guys in spirit.... good luck and hope your smoke is always blue

i will be home right after labor day, just in time to enter the contest you posted Tonto..thanks for the link


----------

